# Gator hunting advice



## superdutyturbo (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey y'all! 

So me and three buddies are very excited! We drew 2 tags this season and are hunting zone 4. One of the guys has experience going but wanted to get y'all's input. Here is the layout of what we are doing and any advice is greatly appreciated. 

We got a 18 foot bass boat with 100 horsepower engine and trolling motor. It is a good ole fashion black glitter boat. Then we got a 12 foot camo Jon boat with a 10hp also we can use. We have three large saltwater spin cast rods used for shore fishing. We have a 22 rifle and 9mm handguns. Got spotlights.

Some questions are should we bring both boats? What type of fishing line do we get? Mono braid wire? Type of hooks size and what kind of weights? Best caliber guns cause we have others we can bring? Do we need those poles with nuese at the end of them? 

Any other suggestions of gear we need? We got large coolers too 

Thanks for all your help in advance!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 1, 2013)

I have never been gator hunting, but I have lots of living experience.  If I were you guys with two tags that I did not want to waste, I would hire a guide.  I would learn from him what was needed and how to do it while at the same time probably filling my tags.  Next time, if I had time to scout up a good gator, I might decide to purchase the gear and go it on my own.

Best of luck to you whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 1, 2013)

FYI You can't have the rifle in the boat


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks yea I hear where you are coming from. Turns out one of the guys we are going with lives down there so he does a lot of scouting for us and knows what he is doing but we just don't want to show up empty handed because he is essentially guiding us for free so we got to bring all the equipment.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 1, 2013)

Okay thanks so only hand guns allowed? Best caliber?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 1, 2013)

superdutyturbo said:


> Okay thanks so only hand guns allowed? Best caliber?



You should probably read over this several times before you start hunting just to make sure you don't do anything that might get you in trouble  Good Luck!

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/Hunting/Alligator


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks. I will do that. We are going with a guy with experience just want know what type of equipment to bring. I will do some reading.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 1, 2013)

Here is the link that I was looking for, it is a very informative guide that you can print for future reference. There is a lot of good information in it.

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/site...Mgmt/Publications/Alligator book Sept2011.pdf


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 2, 2013)

What zone have you drawn?


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 2, 2013)

Zone 4


----------



## Mwaldrop (Sep 2, 2013)

a knife will kill the gator. just dont go Indiana Jones and jump on him. Wear the gator down good. If you have good harpoon lines in him, then wearing him down should fine. 
Just dont try to hawg him up and rip out your hooks/points. I actually used a 9mm the first gator i got. a knife the second hunt. we did use a catch pole/nuse the first time to restrain him. I have learned the bigger gators wear down faster,but are stronger. And the smaller ones fight longer and are nastier. A 6 footer bout busted every tooth outta his head on the side of the boat. The 9 footer hardly rolled or thrashed. there is a bunch more to but you will figure it out. AIM LOW and lower than what you think is low

bug spray
alcohol
bandages in case
bug spray
extra batteries for any light
bug spray
long sleeved shirts or a light coat


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the advice!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 3, 2013)

Got a spot picked out to hunt?


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 3, 2013)

No actually trying to figure that out now. Heard they don't have that much water down there so trying to do some research now. Any thoughts?


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a list of public waterways for zone 4? I can't seem to find one. Looking for creeks, lakes, and rivers in that area to scout.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 3, 2013)

So I've narrowed it down to Rays Mill Pond, Grand Bay, or the Ochlockonee River. And suggestions on put in boat ramps and such is much appreciated. Still waiting to hear back from some land owners.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh and Little River near Moultree.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 3, 2013)

superdutyturbo said:


> Okay thanks so only hand guns allowed? Best caliber?



Handguns or bang sticks only.  We used a 45 and 9mm on ours.  We had everything we could possably need with us and used most of it.  We shot our first gator with a bow and then a harpoon.  The second came from a weighted treble hook on 75 lb braided line and harpoon once we got it close enough.  Take 2 or more heavy deep sea rigs with you.  We broke one on a beast.  Both of these came from Zone 2.  We hunted zone 9 last year and one gator came from a cross bow shot and harpoon and the other  with the weighted treble hook and harpoon.  Gator hunting is probably the funniest huntin I have done in my 53 years.

Our kills have been 9 1/2', 9', 8' and 10 1/2'.  It is amazing how much a foot makes in the size of a gator!

FYI we had homemade harpoons, noose, grabling hooks exc.  I bought the biggest treble hooks BPS had and melted lead and weighted them.  That kept the cost way down.

We our best luck using red headlights.  Big white lights didn't work good for us.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you Arrow Flinger for the advice! We are getting excited for sure!


----------



## Burton (Sep 4, 2013)

Most people use 10/0 or 12/0 weighted treble hooks for casting at gators.  You can buy them online for about $4-5 each and may be able to find them in a local fishing/hunting store for less.  Last year, I used 65 lb braided line and it was stronger than I could have imagined.  The problem is it cost $15.  So this year I'm using the same line on one reel and I got some 80 lb mono for another.  You don't necessarily need the noose, but if you have the time and resources, go for it.  You could also use a 14/0 treble hook on a 1/4" rope for after you've hooked the gator.  When you get him on the rod and reel, he's likely going to the bottom and will sit there for 20-30 mins.  That big treble hook on a rope will coax him up and give you another line in him.  I used a 17' bass boat last year with 3 of us in the boat.  It wasn't too crowded until we killed the gator.  Then we had stuff everywhere.... lines, hooks, crossbows.  Just try to stay a little organized among the chaos and the 18' bass boat should be good enough.  A tarp will come in handy if you can't dress him out right away.  You can throw a couple bags of ice on the tail, wrap it up in a tarp, and keep him cool for 6-12 hours until you are ready to dress him out.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the advice Burton!


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 4, 2013)

You need to pay attention to the guy that said bug spray.  Seriously that will ruin your night in a heartbeat.  Our first night this year we got an 11 footer but we seriously paid the price when our Thermacells were not up to the task in taking down what felt like the entire mosquito population in the area.  I was much more prepared the second night with a head net and light long sleeve rain jacket and taped up the bottom of my jeans and also had a pair of gloves.  I also brought along a can of yard spray for the times we were parked in an area for more than 10 minutes.  I also recommend a frog tog cool towel to put in your cooler as that will keep you cooled off during the hot nights.  The rope with a size 14 leaded treble hook will make your catches go a whole lot faster so make sure you have one of those.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 4, 2013)

Burton said:


> Most people use 10/0 or 12/0 weighted treble hooks for casting at gators.  You can buy them online for about $4-5 each and may be able to find them in a local fishing/hunting store for less.  Last year, I used 65 lb braided line and it was stronger than I could have imagined.  The problem is it cost $15.  So this year I'm using the same line on one reel and I got some 80 lb mono for another.  You don't necessarily need the noose, but if you have the time and resources, go for it.  You could also use a 14/0 treble hook on a 1/4" rope for after you've hooked the gator.  When you get him on the rod and reel, he's likely going to the bottom and will sit there for 20-30 mins.  That big treble hook on a rope will coax him up and give you another line in him.  I used a 17' bass boat last year with 3 of us in the boat.  It wasn't too crowded until we killed the gator.  Then we had stuff everywhere.... lines, hooks, crossbows.  Just try to stay a little organized among the chaos and the 18' bass boat should be good enough.  A tarp will come in handy if you can't dress him out right away.  You can throw a couple bags of ice on the tail, wrap it up in a tarp, and keep him cool for 6-12 hours until you are ready to dress him out.



Our 11 footer stayed down for 2 hours!!!  That's when we went out and purchased the rope with the size 14 treble hook.  The next two gators were not given the opportunity to stay down that long after we purchased that.  As a matter of fact we were able to put the last two, a 9' 6" and a 7 footer, in the boat within 4 hours of getting on the lake!!!  Gotta love it when it goes that smooth!!


----------



## Judge (Sep 4, 2013)

shdw633 said:


> Our 11 footer stayed down for 2 hours!!!  That's when we went out and purchased the rope with the size 14 treble hook.  The next two gators were not given the opportunity to stay down that long after we purchased that.  As a matter of fact we were able to put the last two, a 9' 6" and a 7 footer, in the boat within 4 hours of getting on the lake!!!  Gotta love it when it goes that smooth!!



Yeah, I thought the other guy wasn't right about staying down 30 minutes.  The 12 footer last year, stayed down 1 1/2 hours twice.  But when he came up the third time he was worn out.


----------



## Burton (Sep 5, 2013)

I guess it depends on how big he is and how much air he gets before going down.  We had one 11-12 to sit down there for about an hour and again for about 30 mins.  The 8 footer we killed stayed down for 25-30.  I think if you google it, you will find a maximum of 2 hours.  We looked it up the while we were waiting on one to re-surface.  So if you don't have that big hook and rope, be prepared to wait.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 5, 2013)

Our 10 1/2 stayed down over 2 hours coming up once for a breath.  I tried the hand line to try and rush it up but all it did was push the gator to another run before I could stick it.  Luckily the run was too open water and not timber.


----------



## Judge (Sep 5, 2013)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Our 10 1/2 stayed down over 2 hours coming up once for a breath.  I tried the hand line to try and rush it up but all it did was push the gator to another run before I could stick it.  Luckily the run was too open water and not timber.



I think being patient is good.  My buddy had a decent one hooked on the reel last year and got tired of waiting for it on the bottom, so he got a 12 foot pole and poked the gator on the bottom.  That simply prompted it to "spool" all the line on his reel, LOL


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 5, 2013)

Funny story with ours.  We caught the gator on a rod and treble hook and chased it for several hundred yards before it stopped in some timber. We had already lost a beast at least 12 ft in the timber earlier.  We got right on top of the gator but had timber between us and the gator.  I dropped the hand line and bumped the gator but the run was to the middle of the oxbow in open water.  BUT...... the line was running through and over timber so we what can you do?????  You ain't pulling the gator back and through the timber.  We were lucky though and the 4 of us were in 2 boats. I sent my Son out away from the gator and had him through his treble across the line between the gator and us.  As he pulled, I let out line until he had my line in his hand.  The gator continued to rest on the bottom.  He cut his hook off and tied his line around mine as good as he could and then cut me loose. He then finished securing my line to his and reeled up the joining line on his reel and eased up to the gator and ended up directly above him.  A couple of hours later, he popped up and we got a crossbow bolt in him and finally got a harpoon in him. It was over very soon after that.  I still can't believe it worked but it did.  That is what you call a team effort!


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 5, 2013)

Interesting I didn't realize they stayed down that long and you have to wait em out. Good info! Thanks yall!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 5, 2013)

superdutyturbo said:


> Interesting I didn't realize they stayed down that long and you have to wait em out. Good info! Thanks yall!



Unless you have a rope on them with either a harpoon or hand line, you are not going to force a gator up! A fishing line or bow line just keeps pressure on them and hopefully helps wear them down.  They do have to come up for a breath eventually though but that can take quite a spell!


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 5, 2013)

Noted. Thanks.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 6, 2013)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Unless you have a rope on them with either a harpoon or hand line, you are not going to force a gator up! A fishing line or bow line just keeps pressure on them and hopefully helps wear them down.  They do have to come up for a breath eventually though but that can take quite a spell!



By having the fishing line on them you can tell exactly where they are when they come up and put a harpoon in them or hook them with the treble hook and line.  Once one of those is accomplished you can man handle the gator to the side of the boat where you can dispatch him.  Once you shoot him you have to get him into the boat quickly, otherwise he will fill up with water and sink to the bottom and be nearly impossible to get to the top, this means grabbing the jaw and making sure it is closed, tape it and then put the beast on board.  Here is a couple of sites that even include videos for you about the entire process, including skinning and tanning the gator:

http://alligatorhuntingequipment.com/baiting.html

http://www.gatorguides.com/tips.htm

Good Luck


----------



## QTurn (Sep 6, 2013)

This is the tape we plan on using should we be fortunate enough to get one!

Headed to Darien later today and will be headed out early tomorrow...


----------



## b rad (Sep 6, 2013)

Haha I got the same tape for my gators be a good picture for the ga fla game


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 6, 2013)

How good does that tape work on gators we alays use electrical tape


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 6, 2013)

Duct tape works good as long as the gator is clean and dry. Electrical tape stretches and seems to stay tighter and is way easier to handle. Whatever tape you choose to use, be safe, have fun and good luck!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 6, 2013)

Never saw a dry and clean gator!


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yea ill stick with my normal electrical tape.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 13, 2013)

Heading down today to try and get us a gator! Wish us luck! Thanks for all your help and advice yall!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 13, 2013)

superdutyturbo said:


> Heading down today to try and get us a gator! Wish us luck! Thanks for all your help and advice yall!


Don't forget, one end bites and the other end will slap the fool out of ya


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 13, 2013)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Never saw a dry and clean gator!



 I see you got my point!


----------



## superdutyturbo (Sep 15, 2013)

Okay so no luck this weekend for us in zone 4. Got permission to go to private pond thanks to a generous member on here but gators were very spooky and hard to get in closer than 50 yards before diving. Then scouted Saturday rays mill pond. Way to thick for our boat and we only had rods with weighted hooks no bows so that wouldn't work. Then went to red Roberts creek north of reed Bingham state park and popped a hold in my buddies wood Jon boat. Then proceeded to take back up bass boat back to private pond and had one on and lost it. Now we only got a bass boat and no water in zone 4 big enough for it. Still have two tags and need to go again weekend of oct 5th our last chance. Anyone want to take 4 guys gator hunting? Guides pm me! We got the itch now and all our plans are down the drain. Jon boat is busted up bad and our bass boat is just too darn big for zone 4....


----------



## superdutyturbo (Oct 4, 2013)

Going to take out last crack at it this weekend! Wish us luck!


----------



## arrow2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Go get em, GOOD LUCK pm sent


----------

